# Seriously Looking At New Dodge Mega-cab



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Well we are seriously looking at trading in the Suburban for a 2008 3500 Dodge Meg-Cab Diesel. The sticker price is $52,000.00 and we have it down to $38,000.00 out the door. We have a couple of questions to those who own the 2500 or 3500 Mega-Cabs. What kind of milage do you get when towing and not towing? Is there any difference in milage between the 2500 and 3500 deisel? The sales rep has been working with us for approx 1 year and says that the 3500 is on the same frame as the 2500, just bigger brakes, tranny and suspension. We are pulling in mountains and that is why we are upgrading. We are very intersted in feedback from those towing in mountains in Colorado, Montana, Idaho, Washington, Etc. Thanks to all for your info.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The only difference in a Dodge 2500 vs 3500 is the 1 ton has an extra leaf in the rear spring pack to give the higher payload.

Everything else is exactly the same as the 2500........(except they replace the '2' with a '3' on the trim piece.

Steve


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> The only difference in a Dodge 2500 vs 3500 is the 1 ton has an extra leaf in the rear spring pack to give the higher payload.
> 
> Everything else is exactly the same as the 2500........(except they replace the '2' with a '3' on the trim piece.
> 
> Steve


Steve is correct here. Only difference is the extra leaf spring and slightly higher GVWR on the 3500. I have the 07. 6.7 quad cab
long bed dually and I get 11.5 - 12.0 MPG towing if I take it easy here in the flatlands.

Mark


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree with Mark and Steve, not much difference between 2500 and 3500 other than rear springs and the rear axle of the 3500 I think is 4.10 standard where as most 2500 are 3.73 unless upgraded. I'm assuming your looking at a SRW. I'd go for the 3500, from what I understand there is little price difference between the two. As far as mpg I average 12-14 towing whether flat or VA mountains. I've got less than 15K so I'm hoping it will improve with time. Since you're planning for towing in the mtns out west you'll love the exhaust brake that comes standard with the dodge diesels. I can't believe how little I use my breaks going down hill. Thought I'd throw in my $0.02 even though you were looking for input from out west. Good luck and enjoy the new Dodge.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Power to spare and room also. Mine is an older 5.9L but the basics are the same.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

3.73s are standard in the 4x4s, I get 11-13 pulling, 18-20 hwy empty. We love ours. If you are thinking at all about going to a 5er, get the 3500. It has about 2700 lbs payload. 2500 only has about 2300. Still limits the 5er you can get, but gives you some more play room


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We've got the 2500 Diesel with 4:10 gears and have gotten up to 22 mph on the highway under 65 mph. When towing we get about 12-13 towing 12,500. Great truck. You'll not be sorry. We were out the door with our 2006 new (leftover model when the 2008 were out) for $30,500. I'd push for a little more off the price tag if I were you. Just remind them that there are a bunch of used ones out there to save you big dollars with low mileage and plead "economy woes". Good luck.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> We've got the 2500 Diesel with 4:10 gears and have gotten up to 22 mph on the highway


WOW all the way to 22 mph, now that is something


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep all the same except for the extra overload spring..

I have grossed 25500 with mine pulling a Heartland Full Throttle 41 foot Cyclone with 115 aux tank full of diesel and tail toolbox full of tools.. My dually weighs 10100 empty..

I run up most any mountain at 40+ in 4th and 5th gear.. This is with the 5.9.. 6.7 will be even better..

I dont down shift till the tach is at 1600, then shift up at 2000.. I have the manual.. If I wanted to go faster pulling hills I could just run up the rpms.. The engine makes its torque between 1600 and 2000 rpms.. very similar to smaller semi diesels.. So for pulling I keep it in its max torque range and all is well.. No need to wind out an inline 6cyl diesel.. They are made to pull down low in the rpm range.. The engine will last longer if you just let it do what it was designed to do.. I let em pull down till they go flat, just like I do a semi engine.. Will never hurt it.

I dont have a jake brake and go down hills at 2500-2900 rpms which gives pretty good braking power for a diesel..

I get 8-9 towing heavy like that and 10 on the flats.. 10 and 12 with a smaller rv.

3.73 rear gear too. Dont get a 4.10.. You really dont need it..

Good luck!

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

It's pretty much all been said. The Megacab is simply the biggest in it's class and it's useable space. Payload is reduced to what you'd expect in a 1/2T, but if you're pulling a TT (and not a 5er) there isn't much to worry about.

I've got 20k on the clock and I'm getting about 12 pulling the TT, 16 city and 18 hwy. This may improve over time but I'm happy with where it's at now.

It's a really nice truck and for what you can get one for now could almost make me cry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> We've got the 2500 Diesel with 4:10 gears and have gotten up to 22 mph on the highway


WOW all the way to 22 mph, now that is something








[/quote]

Whew....he really knows how to tear up the asphalt eh?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've got the 2500 Diesel with 4:10 gears and have gotten up to 22 mph on the highway


WOW all the way to 22 mph, now that is something








[/quote]

Whew....he really knows how to tear up the asphalt eh?








[/quote]

Yeah it was a nightmare following him back from Topsail last year!

(Just Kidding D







)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Well we bought the 3500 Mega-Cab and the whole family is happy.







We give God all the glory!







Thank you all for your useful info. We are now going to put the Suburban on Craig's List. The Alaska market is good for Suburbans, even with the gas prices being $2.34/gal. So if anyone is in the market for a 1999 Suburban LS with 137000 miles, 5.7L Vortec, 3rd row seat, rear barn doors and 44 gal gas tank...let me know.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Well we bought the 3500 Mega-Cab and the whole family is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't want to trade the Suburban in?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Well we bought the 3500 Mega-Cab and the whole family is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't want to trade the Suburban in?
[/quote]

rdvholtwood- The dealer would only give us $2000.00 for it. The bottom line is they didn't want it. That is ok.







We can still sell it on Craig's List and being a 4X4, Alaska and winter we can get a much better price for it than what the dealer was offering. There are only a couple of them on there as well as one with several different updates/changes to the description.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats!! You'll love the extra space and power. Post some pictures for us.









Brad


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Congrats!! You'll love the extra space and power. Post some pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad- Thanks. What is the trick to adding pictures to the signiture as well as posting pictures? I'm sure it's easy but some directions would help. Thanks again.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Well we bought the 3500 Mega-Cab and the whole family is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Choice







Another D-Ram convert.
You will love the way that CTD pulls. Enjoy!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Congrats!! You'll love the extra space and power. Post some pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad- Thanks. What is the trick to adding pictures to the signiture as well as posting pictures? I'm sure it's easy but some directions would help. Thanks again.








[/quote]

I'll do my best







To post a picture in a post you'll need to have the "image address" of the picture you want to use. If you've uploaded it to your Outbackers album or an online album just right click on the photo you want to post and click "copy image address". Then just above the text box there are about ten icons, if you move your cursor over each it will tell you what each one is for. Scroll over the 4th icon from the right (it has a picture of setting sun on it) and click on it. A window will pop up for you to paste the image address you just copied, paste address and click ok. This should do the trick. You can always preview your post first to see if it worked.

To add pictures to your signature, go to "My Controls" and on the left hand side click "Edit Signature". There you'll have a text box similar to the one you get when posting and it's the same method as above from there.

I hope this helps and it is clear. If I missed something or there is an easier way someone please chime in. Good luck, I can't wait to see the New Truck pics!

Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Well we bought the 3500 Mega-Cab and the whole family is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't want to trade the Suburban in?
[/quote]

rdvholtwood- The dealer would only give us $2000.00 for it. The bottom line is they didn't want it. That is ok.







We can still sell it on Craig's List and being a 4X4, Alaska and winter we can get a much better price for it than what the dealer was offering. There are only a couple of them on there as well as one with several different updates/changes to the description.








[/quote]

I know exactly what you mean - we just looked at a Dodge 2500 this past weekend and what they were willing to give us was just not worth trading. I think we will probably end up selling our explorer privately too.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Congrats!! You'll love the extra space and power. Post some pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad- Thanks. What is the trick to adding pictures to the signiture as well as posting pictures? I'm sure it's easy but some directions would help. Thanks again.








[/quote]

I'll do my best







To post a picture in a post you'll need to have the "image address" of the picture you want to use. If you've uploaded it to your Outbackers album or an online album just right click on the photo you want to post and click "copy image address". Then just above the text box there are about ten icons, if you move your cursor over each it will tell you what each one is for. Scroll over the 4th icon from the right (it has a picture of setting sun on it) and click on it. A window will pop up for you to paste the image address you just copied, paste address and click ok. This should do the trick. You can always preview your post first to see if it worked.

To add pictures to your signature, go to "My Controls" and on the left hand side click "Edit Signature". There you'll have a text box similar to the one you get when posting and it's the same method as above from there.

I hope this helps and it is clear. If I missed something or there is an easier way someone please chime in. Good luck, I can't wait to see the New Truck pics!

Brad
[/quote]

Brad- Thank you for the good directions on posting pictures. I will give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I AM JEALOUS!! I wanted a mega cab but settled for a quad cab, wish I had gone ahead and gotten the mega cab instead!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> I AM JEALOUS!! I wanted a mega cab but settled for a quad cab, wish I had gone ahead and gotten the mega cab instead!!


CTDOutback06- We spent over 1 year looking at different trucks and really liked the Mega-Cab as well as the Cummins diesel!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Mega Cab!!!

-CC


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

With a little work and patientce we were able to get the new Dodge into the garage as well as the Suburban and the Subaru Outback!







With the truck sitting next to the burb, you can really see the size difference. It is approx 3 feet longer than the burb. The big Dodge looks like it could eat the little Outback..."Get in my belly".The good thing is that Mt Redoubt hasn't erupted yet and we pray that it doesn't.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...now that you have a LONG truck, you might look into one of these laser parking assistant. I have one above my truck and have both lasers pointed at the windshield washers on the hood. When pulling (it turns on with movement) into the garage I can tell if I'm on the right line (if it lines up with the washers) and then I stop when it lines up with the washers. Simple!!!

I only have about 6" on either end of the garage with the F-350 inside...so I have to have things exact.









http://www.westcoastmall.net/dual-laser-ga...tem-p-2725.html


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Jim that is a slick gadget! My F150 fits into my garage with about 1" to spare. My F250? Forget it...but it does slide nicely into my 24'x40' shop









-CC


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Jim- That is a slick device. For the moment I am using a 2X2 that is duct taped to the garage floor, works like a parking block.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use on of these park smart to know when the truck is as far into the garage as it needs to be. I like Oregon's laser parking guide though for getting lined up to go into the garage.

Mike


----------

